# Topics > Arts > Music >  Music intelligence platform, The Echo Nest, Somerville, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - The Echo Nest

musicmachinery.com

----------


## Airicist

The Echo Nest

Published on Apr 19, 2012




> Jordan Crook Interviews CEO, Jim Lucchese

----------

